# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  en jsp comment garder la session active

## burnit4mosta

Bonjour,
Aprs plusieurs essai je n'arrive toujours pas a garder ma session active sur mon site web local !
Par exemple quand je me connecte avec un id et un password j'aurai la page d'index avec mon nom d'utilisateur et tout va bien, sinon si je fait prcdent j'aurai la premire page d'index sans mes cordonnes,
Ce que je veux savoir, c'est comment garder ma session active sur toutes les pages de mon site ?
Merci Bien

----------


## tchize_

Pour que la session fonctionne, elle doit etre associe  toutes les url (paramtre ;JSESSIONID=....) que tu gnre dans tes pages. Pour t'orienter plus en dtail, il faut qu'on sache comment tu gnre tes url. En JSP pur, par exemple, il faut le faire avec <c:url>

----------


## burnit4mosta

merci pour votre rponse, 
Bon le problme que je gnre pas des URL, je ne sais pas encore comment en fait a en plus j'en ai vraiment besoin de le savoir
Pour une remarque je travail seulement avec le jsp donc pas de servlet 
si vous voulez je vous envoie le code

----------


## tchize_

comme je l'ai dit avec les jsp, il faut gnrer toutes les url interne avec c:url, sinon elles ne sont pas rcrite pour y inclure la session.


http://adiguba.developpez.com/tutori.../jstl/#L-c:url

----------

